# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business - Online: Liberty.Me: A Digital City in the Clouds

## Julian_Adorney

What is Liberty.me?


A digital city in the Cloud.  An inclusive community for people who love liberty.  A thriving online metropolis where liberty folks can network, learn from each other, find work, and even date people who share their ideology.



This is Liberty.me.  This is what it promises.  And given the admirable Jeffrey Tucker (Distinguished Fellow at the Foundation for Economic Education and former editorial VP of the Mises Institute) is heading it up, I have every confidence Liberty.me will deliver.



What, exactly, does Liberty.me offer me?  First and foremost, its a networkers dream.  People from Jeffrey to Lawrence Reed will be there.  You can talk directly to Jeffrey himself, not to mention a lot of other influencers.  You can ask people like Jeffrey or Robert Higgs questions and talk about libertys prospects. With a turnkey publishing system, you can publish new content right alongside them.  The Liberty Karma system means there are no editorial gatekeepers.  If the community appreciates your work, you'll be prominently featured.  Liberty.me looks to be the setting for the next generation of liberty thought leaders to emerge.



The publishing system is also nice.  Its turnkey, similar to tumblr.  But with a regular tumblr blog, you have to write the thing and then spend hours sending it out to all your liberty friends and contacts.  I slot out 2 hours when one of my articles gets published just to send it to people I know.  But with Liberty.me, its published directly to the community, and is also available to non-members around the world.  



And, Liberty.me wont compete with your current platform.  Instead, you can use it to build your audience and drive even more fans to your blog/website/podcast/etc.



Liberty.me is also designed for liberty folks to help each other out.  There will be courses and seminars so you can learn about theoretical subjects like economics.  And a vast library of iconic liberty classics.  But there be a bigger focus on putting liberty into action through a series called Liberty Guides.  Libertarian Girl is writing a guide on how to do social media right.  I plan to write one on how to kick ass at your small business.  Privacy, dealing with cops, crypto-currencies, and so on.  The communitys going to be a gold mine of practical knowledge.  Liberty applied.



There is a price for membership.  Liberty.me is refusing advertising money so that it stays directly accountable to its members.  For the huge value thats being added, I consider the price a steal.



All across the world, liberty folks are banding together in the new digital city Jeffreys building.  Well learn, have fun, teach each other, and help each other live freer lives.  Come join us.

----------


## ItsTime

Joining all these liberty paywall sites is going to make me go bankrupt

----------


## Conza88



----------


## GunnyFreedom

If it's truly a 'Digital City' then there should be an area there I can promote my NSA-Proof computer...

----------


## ClydeCoulter

We already have RPF

----------


## Julian_Adorney

> We already have RPF


The two will be pretty different.  Liberty.me wil also have networking and career opportunities, libertarian dating pools, and Liberty Guides--free courses taught by guys like Robert Murphy and Jeffrey Tucker.  It really will be like a digital city.

----------


## Julian_Adorney

> If it's truly a 'Digital City' then there should be an area there I can promote my NSA-Proof computer...


You definitely can promote it in Liberty.me.  There's a growing market for electronic privacy.

----------

